# Help Re-Establishing iTunes/Podcast Connection



## Hero-0952 (May 24, 2010)

Throughout the last two iTunes and Quicktime Player updates, we've received many emails concerning 'lost connections' to the MrExcel Podcasts being downloaded and viewed in iTunes. We have a page set up that will show you - step by step - how to re-establish that connection and begin receiving your MrExcel Podcasts again.

Click here for a solution: My iTunes Broke!

Also note that player codecs have changed a bit recently. Please be sure to update your other video/podcast player software if you haven't done so recently.

As always, if you experience issues with the downloading, viewing or audio of any MrExcel Podcast be sure to let us know.

Thank you!


----------

